# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Palestre & co..

## Secondo5697

Salve, vorrei porre un quesito  :Confused:   
La detrazione di 210 euro sulle spese sostenute per i figli a carico relativamente agli impianti sportivi (palestre, piscina, campi sportivi ecc...) è una detrazione totale dall'imponibile del suddetto importo o è soggetto a un'aliquota non ben specificata? Le 210 euro sono una soglia o una somma detraibile? 
grazie

----------


## vincenzo0

Si é soltanto una soglia.
Il beneficio fiscale, infatti, sarà assai ridotto, ciò poiché l'art. 20, comma 20 del Disegno di Legge della Finanziaria 2007 stabilisce che ai fini dellimposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche, la detraibilità al 19% delle spese sostenute per i ragazzi in età compresa tra 5 e 18 anni per liscrizione annuale e labbonamento ad associazioni sportive, palestre, piscine ed altre strutture ed impianti sportivi destinati alla pratica sportiva dilettantistica.
Pertanto,  limporto massimo di detraibilità sarà solo di  40. 
Vincenzo D'Andò

----------


## andy

In merito alla possibilità di detrarre la quota di  210,00 afferente l'argomento palestre, cosa bisogna farsi consegnare dal titolare della palestra e che caratteristiche deve avere il documento rilasciato. Deve essere apposta anche la marca da bollo? 
Anticipatamente ringrazio 
Alessandro

----------


## danilo sciuto

Occorre che nel documento (che, salva diversa indicazione dell'AdE, può essere sia una ricevuta fiscale sia una fattura) siano indicati i dati della palestra, e quelli del ragazzino.
La marca da bollo non è dovuta perchè si tratta di prestazioni assoggettate ad iva.

----------


## vincenzo0

se la palestra é una associaz. sport. dilettante (ente non commerciale) per la quota sociale riscossa emette la semplice ricevuta, carta libera, per l'incasso della quota sociale (che é esente da bollo).

----------

